# Malaga football



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, Is there anyone on-line who can tell me how to find out if Malaga's game today may be called off or give me a link to see myself, I'm in Torrequebrada and will be going by train, so don't want to waste my time if it's abandoned

Thanks


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Hi, Is there anyone on-line who can tell me how to find out if Malaga's game today may be called off or give me a link to see myself, I'm in Torrequebrada and will be going by train, so don't want to waste my time if it's abandoned
> 
> Thanks


Nothing on the website, but you might want to call someone at the International Supporters Club of Malaga CF, who should know the latest info?
The International Supporters Club of Malaga CF - Peña Internacional Malaguista


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The match was being advertised on the radio 20 minutes ago?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

jojo said:


> The match was being advertised on the radio 20 minutes ago?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks,

Just got back, had a great day but score 0-0 and gane was truly bad


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

snr-fred said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just got back, had a great day but score 0-0 and gane was truly bad


You sir are a true footie fan. 0-0, bad game, but great time 

It is a funny old game but without bad games the great games wouldn't be great. This afternoon I saw Arsenal 2 up against Wigan. Went to the shop and mentioned Arsenal were coasting only to be told they had lost 3-2  Bet Wigan fans had a great day as well.


----------

